# How to dye a maple neck? or roasted maple?



## teamSKDM (Jul 19, 2012)

I know ive got several posts in this particular forum,and thats cause my heads always full of crazy ideas!

While in the process of modding my ibanez rga121, with a new finish, thought maybe i could spice of the neck! Maybe sand it down, and make it more of a brown color, without harming the face of the headstock, which already has a rosewood veneer with the pearl ibanez prestige logo. so i was wondering if there are ways to maybe dye the maple like a dark brown color, maybe ebony stain? or if anyone can tell me how to do roasted guitar necks, thatd be awesome as well!


----------



## ECGuitars (Jul 20, 2012)

Roasting the maple isnt possible, because it actually happens when the wood is dried at the kiln. It is "roasted" at a high temperature which basically caramelizes the natural sugars in the wood causing that brown/caramel colour


----------



## teamSKDM (Jul 20, 2012)

Awh man, so you're saying there's no way for me to get my neck that shade of brown? D:


----------



## Atomshipped (Jul 20, 2012)

^ Not by "roasting" it.


----------



## teamSKDM (Jul 20, 2012)

Than by how?


----------



## drmosh (Jul 20, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> Than by how?



"Than by how?" What language are you speaking?? 

You can get close with a series of stains I would imagine, close enough that you probably won't be able to tell the difference between roasted and stained.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 20, 2012)

Try some "walnut"- or "mahogany"-coloured dye. That'll get you close. Perhaps get an offcut of maple from somewhere to practice on.


----------



## skeels (Jul 20, 2012)

Dude, the search feature is your friend.


----------



## teamSKDM (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks guys! Cause I really wanna spice things up. And I try using the search bar everytime I post a new thread.


----------



## teamSKDM (Jul 20, 2012)

And while doing this procedure, should I apply the stain, sand off the stain, then clear coat? ( or maybe even tung oil
Finish) or just let the stain sit once it's applied and clear over it?

I was assuming that I should do numerous layers of dye, then sand, then dye again, then sand again, until I felt it was dark enough?


----------



## skeels (Jul 20, 2012)

Fire is your friend.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ustomizations/189502-squier-mod-refinish.html



You should be able to accomplish what you are looking for with a single stain really.
Or a wet dye. Wet the grain, sand down, dye, dry, sand, seal.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 20, 2012)

Roasting and staining provide two very different effects.... Theres more to roasting then just wood color as well. Very very different feel.

for that "vintage" look. Most companies put an amber dye in their nitro for the neck clear.

If you want to stain the neck, you then must seal it with some kind of clear coat.



And as far as roasting, your neck is already made. Roasting the neck now would destroy your neck lol. You'd also need an oxygen free oven, and Im thinking you dont have one of those


----------



## teamSKDM (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah haha, I had no clue how roasting was done, all I know is I want my neck to reach that shade of dark brown ish.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 20, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> Yeah haha, I had no clue how roasting was done, all I know is I want my neck to reach that shade of dark brown ish.



Try a nice walnut stain, but nothing immitates roasted maple very well.


----------



## teamSKDM (Jul 20, 2012)

Will do! Thanks slot guys! If anyone can share some links or photos if walnut or mahogany stained maple necks, that'd be absolutely amazing.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 20, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> Will do! Thanks slot guys! If anyone can share some links or photos if walnut or mahogany stained maple necks, that'd be absolutely amazing.



Simply get a brown dye (NOT STAIN, stains are opaque) and mix it with the appropriate amount of black or amber, depending on how light or dark you want it. Then apply it and seal it with laquer.


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 20, 2012)

I think you mean "baked maple" and not "roasted maple"...


----------



## bob123 (Jul 20, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> I think you mean "baked maple" and not "roasted maple"...


same damn thing.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 20, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> Simply get a brown dye (NOT STAIN, stains are opaque) and mix it with the appropriate amount of black or amber, depending on how light or dark you want it. Then apply it and seal it with laquer.



depends on the effect you want though swift  plenty of stains are translucent enough for this.


edit: I'll tell you what, I have a lot of stains/dyes/tints and a spare maple neck, Ill do some stuff for you and you can pick what you like the best. 

Heres some walnut stained stuff







(shit picture, but the color is there)


----------



## teamSKDM (Jul 20, 2012)

wow bob, thats actually really nice! i must say, youre my favorite forum member, you always seem to have all my answers!!


----------



## bob123 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok, bear in mind this is a VERY quick coat, and I used a heat gun to dry it most of the way, but most stains and dyes dry a bit lighter, some go darker though. and its also one coat, most stains and dyes look better with more coats. edit: I also didnt pop the grain or anything, simply to show some colors... take it for what its meant to be please. 

sprayed a quick coat of shellac over top, so you can have a rough idea. 

Far left is a mahogany stain from minwax

Middle is a water based black I use for grain enhancement 

Far right is an alcohol based brown I never ever use. After a few coats it will get darker for that "walnut" look, but its pretty light after one, sorry. 

edit: as you can see, getting that "roasted maple" look will be very difficult.


----------



## teamSKDM (Jul 20, 2012)

whats your opinion on combining a little bit of ebony minwax, with the mahogany minwax?


----------



## bob123 (Jul 21, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> whats your opinion on combining a little bit of ebony minwax, with the mahogany minwax?



its called "walnut minwax" 

I think a black alcohol with mahogany over it would look killer. "black" (ebony) stains suck ass and look "dirty" on maple.


----------

